# Period Holster



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone out there can tell me where to get an authentic holster, or accurate reproduction for a 1911-A from 1944.

In a month or so I am going to be purchasing my first .45 probably the parkerized G.I. from Springfield Armory and I want a holster to reflect the pride I feel in my grandfather who fought in the Battle Of The Bulge (Battle Of The Ardennes) in 1944.

I would love an original but they probably go for big money, but I will settle for an accurate replica from the era. Any advice on where to procure such a holster? 


Geoff


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

GOOGLE MOTHER TRUCKER.... DO YOU USE IT??? heheheheh ( from a poster I saw in true Pulp Fiction fashion, 'cept it didn't say Trucker!)

http://www.cabelas.com/hprod-1/0024490.shtml

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Try these guys: http://www.epsaddlery.com/c-14-military.aspx.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Did you want a US or one of its allies? The USA was a Leather flap The Brits used a canvas flap, I think the Canadians used canvas as well. The French used a German soldier to carry theirs...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*An Answer*

Old Padawan,

Sir, yes I was after a holster worn by the U.S. troops.

Zhurdan, man you freaked me out with your Google Mother Trucker. I thought someone was pissed because I posted a question.

I checked all the suggested sights and found some things I like. Thanks for the suggestions. I hope more come in.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

hahaha. No, not at all... it was a poster I saw online once, but I can't search for it at work because my computer would blowup and a steel cage would drop down over me. Stupid internet websense software.

It's from the line in Pulp Fiction

Sam Jacksons character is talking to a kid they are about to kill...

SJ: Do you speak English?
Kid: What?
SJ: English mother Trucker, DO YOU SPEAK IT?
Kid: Wha.....?
SJ: Say what one more time (cocks gun). What does Marcellus Wallace look like?


(or something like that.. haven't seen it in a while.)

Zhur


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

About any military surplus store.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

This rig is from Cheaper Than Dirt and it runs $29.97. regards, Richard


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've seen several on eBay actually tonight. I lurk around in there looking for 1911 parts that I might get cheap when the auctions are about to close:smt082

Sportsmansguide have them sometimes but not a lot.

I will keep an eye out for you though and as I see them I can post links :smt033

[Later tonight]

eBay links are HUGE!! I seen several WWII 1911 side arm holsters in there..Price varies. Many of these are actual WWII holsters:smt1099


----------

